# Tivo Desktop and Windows 7 RC



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm testing the Windows 7 RC and am trying to get Tivo Desktop (2.0, 2.1) to work with my my zippered DirecTivo for music and photo sharing. I've used this under Windows XP for years and wanted to keep this ability.

However, under Windows 7 Tivo Desktop isn't running properly. Here's one of several errors I'm receiving:

"The Tivo Transfer service has not yet started (or may have stopped or uninstalled)."

And when I click on the Tivo Desktop icon, I receive:

"Tivo Server. An error occurred while starting the program."

I've tried installing and running Tivo Desktop in Windows XP compatibility mode but still no dice. Thanks in advance for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Try pyTivo?


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

I have not tried pyTivo but Im giving it a go now. Here's some info on my situation. I have a zippered Hughes Series2 DirecTivo. I was using Tivo Desktop 2.0 under Windows XP for the music and photos folders. Im now testing the Windows 7 RC with my hardware and software on a different machine and am unable to get Tivo Desktop 2.0 working under Windows 7 as described above.

I installed Python 2.6.2 and the Windows installer for pyTivo-wmcbrine-2009.03.19-RC1 as it appears to be the newest version. I can access the pyTivo web configuration page and also if I open the pyTivo Start on console link it tells me the service is already ready so that appears good (if I try to start or stop service I get an access denied message).

I tried restarting the Tivo and the PC but Im still not seeing a My Videos folder. What can I try next?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You will not see videos on a DirecTiVo. Only music and photos will work. You need to create shares of those types.


----------



## jfuredy (Jun 1, 2005)

So does that mean that there just isn't ANY version of TiVo Desktop that will work with a Series 2 DirecTiVo on Windows 7 (or Vista for taht matter)?

I really don't want to lose my music sharing capability.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

jfuredy said:


> So does that mean that there just isn't ANY version of TiVo Desktop that will work with a Series 2 DirecTiVo on Windows 7 (or Vista for taht matter)?


I've been experimenting with Tivo Desktop 2.0, 2.1 and 2.3a trying to get music and photos working with a zippered DirecTivo on Windows 7. I haven't been able to do so consistently without the above errors yet, hopefully some others can chime in with their advice though.

I've tried installing/running everything with XP SP2 compatibility, disabling Windows Firewall and also disabling Windows Defender. It's seems that the Tivo Beacon and Tivo Transfer is being blocked upon startup.


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

I recently upgraded to Windows 7, and the only application that's not working is the Tivo Server from TivoDesktop version 2.7


----------



## mr_fusion_512 (Sep 4, 2004)

Has anyone tried running Tivo Desktop in an Virtual PC 2007 window (free from Microsoft) running WinXP?

If you don't know what it is, it's (now) a free app from Microsoft where you can run a virtual PC under your current OS (ie. you can run vista as your boot OS and then create a WinXP session)... once you connect in a shared folder and to re-utilize your network ports, I think it should theoretically work? (I use Virtual PC quite a bit when downloading and trying "stuff" from "unknown/untrusted" sources)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mr_fusion_512 said:


> Has anyone tried running Tivo Desktop in an Virtual PC 2007 window (free from Microsoft) running WinXP?
> 
> If you don't know what it is, it's (now) a free app from Microsoft where you can run a virtual PC under your current OS (ie. you can run vista as your boot OS and then create a WinXP session)... once you connect in a shared folder and to re-utilize your network ports, I think it should theoretically work? (I use Virtual PC quite a bit when downloading and trying "stuff" from "unknown/untrusted" sources)


Not sure about Virtual PC, but I do it with VMWare all the time. The only real issue is networking - by default it uses a virtual private network similar to ICS and Bonjour won't pass through a router to another subnet. If I change it to bridged or NAT so that it is using an IP address on my real home network it's fine.


----------



## doog11 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am running Windows 7 RC Ultimate with Tivo Desktop 2.7. My PC can see both of my Tivo's just fine. But after an hour or 2 my Tivo's can not see my PC. If I restart the Tivo Server than my Tivo's can see my PC again for a couple more hours. I have set everything up I can think of in my firewall. Any other ideas?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

doog11 said:


> I am running Windows 7 RC Ultimate with Tivo Desktop 2.7. My PC can see both of my Tivo's just fine. But after an hour or 2 my Tivo's can not see my PC. If I restart the Tivo Server than my Tivo's can see my PC again for a couple more hours. I have set everything up I can think of in my firewall. Any other ideas?


Have you upgraded to Bonjour 1.0.6 straight from Apple?


----------

